# Value of Franklin Mint coins???



## arlene22 (Dec 29, 2006)

My aunt passed away last week and I am trying to help my mom go through her things. We came across a collection of Franklin Mint collectible coins and I am not sure if they are junk or not. 

They are the American Heritage Medallic Treasury of American History. There are 13 coins in all (looks like 1 is missing). They all commemorate a different moment in American History. 

Does anyone have any idea how I can find out the value (if any)?


----------



## DonM (Dec 29, 2006)

These "collectibles" are generally not real collectibles, and they are similar to timesharing- If you buy from the developer you pay more than it's worth.

If these coins are made of silver, they may have a value due to their silver content.  You should try and find out what it is made of, and the purity of the metal. Silver or gold plate is of little or no value. If they have a high content of a precious metal, and they were bought some time ago, you could actually get more than was paid for them due to the increase in the cost of the metal.

good luck
don


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2006)

Ebay is a good place to look up the market value of collectibles.  Put the exact name of the item in the search box and click SEARCH.  Then, to see any auctions that have closed, click on COMPLETED LISTINGS on the left side of the page, and then click SHOW ITEMS a little below it.  You must be a registered & signed-in ebay member to use this function.

If the coins are a set, and one is missing, that will really lower the value as a collectible.  It might be worth your while to look around for the missing coin or buy one to replace it, depending on the value of the set.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 29, 2006)

Ebay also has different member-forum boards where you can get information from people who specialize in selling specific items. Some boards are more helpful than others. 

Let's see...here's the coins and paper money forum:

http://forums.ebay.com/db1/forum.jspa?forumID=8


Here's the collectibles forum:

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum.jspa?forumID=9

I'm not familiar with these two boards but I hope the people there are able to help you. There are some really wonderful experts on the eBay boards I read, very generous with their time and information.


----------



## Kal (Dec 30, 2006)

I just went thru the same thing with my father-in-law's collection.  They're nice looking, but that's about it.  Little or no value.  A nice gift to the grandchildren.

I'm not sure, but one of the big name "collector mints" is no longer in business. I don't recall if it's Franklin or one of their buddies.

Don't spend alot of time on this treasure hunt.


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I had googled them and checked ebay, but didn't see any completed or current auctions for these. I will check the metal content and check out those ebay forums. I didn't know about those-- thanks! 

And, Don, our minds think alike-- I was telling my mom they are probably like timeshares, depreciating, rather than appreciating...and difficult to unload at any reasonable value. That's probably where we'll end up with these. 

These are definitely not the kind of things my aunt would have bought. I think someone, like my great-aunt who died in 1978, must have left them to her. So they may be pretty old. Not sure if that will end up mattering. 

But I appreciate the input. I love how you can post any weird kind of question here and get good advice!


----------



## marion10 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.exonumia.com/frankbuy.htm

This guy says he buys them. I have no personal knowledge of him, but it might be worth checking into.

See also this ebay auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-One-Ounce-Si...3625437QQihZ006QQcategoryZ39489QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DonM (Dec 31, 2006)

arlene22 said:


> And, Don, our minds think alike-- I was telling my mom they are probably like timeshares, depreciating, rather than appreciating...and difficult to unload at any reasonable value. That's probably where we'll end up with these.



No that's not what I meant! I meant the original purchase price (like buying a T/S from a developer) was way more than they were worth. However if the coins were bought awhile ago, and they are made of a high content of silver, the rise in the value of the silver may approach, or even excede the original purchase price.


Don


----------



## Brett (Jan 1, 2007)

DonM said:


> if the coins were bought awhile ago, and they are made of a high content of silver, the rise in the value of the silver may approach, or even excede the original purchase price.



maybe,  but the price of silver has been around $7 oz. for the last 40 years.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Brett, 

Silver has really surged the last two years. It closed in NY on Friday at $12.85 per ounce bid.

John


----------



## DonM (Jan 1, 2007)

Brett said:


> maybe,  but the price of silver has been around $7 oz. for the last 40 years.



Not really.

Forty years ago the price was less than $1.50 per oz

Now the price is almost $13 per oz

That's about a 900% increase, and depending on when the coins were made, the cost of silver could have been over $20 per oz (1980). In fact when the price of a precious metal is high is exactly when these "collectible mints" market their coins showing the public what a good investment it could be.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 1, 2007)

marion10 said:


> http://www.exonumia.com/frankbuy.htm
> 
> This guy says he buys them. I have no personal knowledge of him, but it might be worth checking into.
> 
> ...



Hey! Those are the exact ones! I did not see that auction in my ebay search. Thanks! That gives me an idea of the value.


----------



## Brett (Jan 1, 2007)

DonM said:


> Not really.
> Forty years ago the price was less than $1.50 per oz
> Now the price is almost $13 per oz
> That's about a 900% increase, and depending on when the coins were made,



Ok, I didn't look up the actual changes but around twenty years ago it was worth $7 and like a lot of other metals it has gone up (but still not a good investment!)    The point is I don't think he's likely to get much for the intrinsic value of the metal in the coins.


----------



## Blues (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmm, the eBay ad says there are 20 one oz. silver medals.  If silver is really almost $13/oz, then somebody got a buy at $180 for 20 of them.  They sold for *less* than the value of the silver.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep in mind that most Franklin Mint products were made with Sterling Silver, not 99.9% pure silver (wotth $13 per oz.). Sterling is only 91 or 92% pure (used to know the exact number) and less desired as an investment vehicle, thus the discount. Precious metals on Ebay are followed by a lot of coin dealers who bid up any bargains looking for instant profits.


----------



## DonM (Jan 1, 2007)

Brett said:


> ...The point is I don't think he's likely to get much for the intrinsic value of the metal in the coins.



I think that's all the op will get is the intrinsic value i.e the value of the silver content in the coins. Maybe you meant to say that there is no extrinsic value i.e. collectible value


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Don,

Correct term is actully "numismatic value" aka "collector's premium" and yes, they have none, only some very old, low mintage Franklin products ever sell for a premium over "meltdown" metal content Value.

John


----------

